# Which consultant in RVH?



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Ladies,
Am considering having a tx done privately in RVH. Does anyone have the names of any of the doctors who do ICSI privately? Also do you have any idea of the times of the waiting lists?

Thanks
Leah

Babydust to all!


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Leah, Dr McFaul is one doc, i am on his private list for icsi but unfortunately the wait for private in RVH is as long as NHS.  I have been on his list since March 09 and as far as i am aware i am nowhere near the top. Some of the other girls may know some more info.  Best of luck for your next treatment wherever and whoever it is with x


----------



## Squirrel24 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi leah - I had dr williamson at rfc for NHS go - then was reviewed by prof mcclure when 1st go failed.  We were told that we would be started in approx 6 mths but bec of changes to waiting lists etc and extra allocation of nhs spaces it would have been anything up to another year b4 rfc could take us privately.  Subsequently prof mcclure took us across to origin and due to shorter waiting lists at that time we were started within 2 mths.  The fact that I was turning 37 meant I wanted it done asap so this may affect ur choice of consultant.

Good luck and hopefully u will get started again soon.


----------



## plusone (Jan 27, 2009)

I had two private tx with dr mcfaul IVF Icsi Second was successful.  But I really think it makes no difference who you are under as same embryologists do there thing and you are not gaurenteed you consultant on day of egg collection or embryo transfer in fact it is just who ever is doing the list that day.  Which after forking out the doe is a bit bad.  I do however think dr Mcfaul is very approchable and easy to talk to.


----------



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Ladies,
Thanks for the info. Hope it didn't sound as if I was asking which Dr! I don't know any of the Drs and just wanted a name. I'm sure they're all as good as each other.

Again the info is invaluable and I will ring RVH tomorrow. Good luck to you all - wherever you are on your journey!

Leah


----------



## deegirl (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Leah
Just wondered if you had explored the possibility of immune issues?  I'm a bit like you where I'm thinking 'where now' and have been to see Dr Gorgy in London who carries out numberous tests to explore immune problems.  I'm due to cycle with him in the summer of 2010.

All the best...Dee


----------



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Dee,
I haven't been tested but think I might have them (self-diagnosis - I know). On my last fresh cycle in the summer I had the flu-like symptoms that Dr Beer says are typical of women with immune issues during implantation. I mentioned this to my dr during the follow-up discussion and he agreed that it was possible and agreed to let me follow the procedure for auto-immune issues during my FET. He felt and I feel that I am heading towards the end of all of this and if it were at the beginning of it I might do it but not now. he is happy to let me follow the same procedure and  that is fine with me but anyway it didn't work so I don't know what to do now. I am going to get dh tested for DNA fragmentation as I think that test will show whether or not there is any point even trying ourselves or whether the next option is donor embryo.  If there isn't an issue with his DNA then I will try one last fresh ICSI cycle.  I would like to do it in the RVH as last time I went to Sims and the travelling was awful. I think the RVH waiting list is very long and I don't think I can wait so it will probably be back to Sims for me.
Good luck with Dr G i have heard great things about him. Just curious where did you get your intralipids done? Did you have to go to Dublin. I have just discovered that you can get them done in Belfast - if this is any use to you.

Good luck and best wishes
Leah


----------



## deegirl (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Leah
All the best with your next cycle, really hope it works for you.  I didn't find the travelling to Sims too bad, I actually quite enjoyed it!  I took the Enterprise (apart from ec and et where DH drove) from Portadown (you can park your car there for free).  Think I would have found the travelling stressful if I had have been driving though.  I know they do all the testing there (apart from LAD) but I get the feeling that they're fairly new to it all.  I too have read Dr Beer's book and had read up on the issue of NK cells in the uterus, the treatment being humaria.  I had asked Dr O*** if he could do an endometrial biopsy to determine this and he brushed it off saying that there would be no need and when I had mentioned Dr Beer's book his response was that some things are now out of date!  To be honest I didn't have much faith in them.  I have since gone to Dr G and found that my LAD results are REALLY low (what is needed to maintain a pregnancy) so I know that he'll prescribe me LIT.  

I got my intralipids done through Healthcare at Home, the doc in Dublin just gave the prescription and I arranged it, they are excellent and keenly priced.  You were saying that RVH has a long waiting list, have you tried Origin?  You say that you think you're coming to the end of all this, if I were you I would go to London where success rates are much better OR go to Dr G for the immune testing and drugs and cycle here.  He supports either cycling with him or cycling elsewhere but using him for immune therapy.  

Whatever you decide hun I hope it works out this time.

Dee x


----------



## elizabeth.30 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi, Peter Mcfaul is excellen anda very nice man, he is my current consultant on the NHS, Good luck im curretly on my 2ww!!!


----------



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Dee and Elizabeth,

Thanks for the replies. I have done 6 cycles with Origin and got BFp(DS) on 2nd cycle then had a further 4 unsuccessful cycles trying for no 2. Irony is it has been harder to get pg with no 2 than no 1 and that was [email protected]@dy awful! But I can't thank God enough for having  DS. I thought they were great but they don't do any further investigations for failed cycles and it was they who recommended that I go elsewhere. I would go to London or to Nottingham (is that where Dr G is?) for one last try! What the heck! Dee can I ask what is LIT and what is it for? Also is Dr G more expensive than ICSI with Sims?
Elizabeth, I am considering having a tx in the RVH but I think the waiting lists are too long. I would like to do blasts and I don't know if they do it. I would also want the Dr to allow me to do all the auto-immune treatments that I did last time but again don't know if Dr McF subscribes to it - some drs don't. His secretary is off and I will ring again next week but if the waiting list is long I won't bother as I don't really have the time (am 38 and want to get a move on)

Dr W in Origin said to me a while ago that I need to start thinking about the end and whilst I am not quite there yet I am starting to accept that I might only have one child. For his sake I would love another but all this doing without holidays and never having treats and driving a beat up old car and never having any money has to come to an end some time.



Thanks and good luck to you both
Leah


----------

